
Vagrant plugin for Xhyve - bluejekyll
https://github.com/sirn/vagrant-xhyve
======
sirn
Author here! Didn't expected to see the plugin being posted here. The plugin
is still very incomplete, and I haven't been able to find any time to work on
it. But feel free to ask me anything!

There's also another implementation by different author:
[https://github.com/oldpatricka/vagrant-
xhyve](https://github.com/oldpatricka/vagrant-xhyve) that use different
approach and easier to install (vagrant plugin install vagrant-xhyve)

~~~
rwmj
Why aren't you/vagrant using libvirt?

~~~
sirn
Not sure about Vagrant, but I don't think libvirt has Xhyve support yet (and
there's already vagrant-libvirt[1] available).

I decided to make the plugin for Vagrant because it's something I'm familiar
with.

[1]: [https://github.com/vagrant-libvirt/vagrant-
libvirt](https://github.com/vagrant-libvirt/vagrant-libvirt)

------
Perceptes
This is really awesome. Looking forward to seeing progress on it. Ideally this
could become the default provider for Vagrant on OS X in the future. I'm sure
it'd be a million times better than VirtualBox.

------
mrmondo
Well done! Great work so far @sirn, thanks for your hard work :)

------
therealmarv
A Vagrant Plugin is the first think I've asked on HN when I've seen Xhyve
here. Great stuff!

------
rounce
Surely this is an "Xhyve plugin for Vagrant"?

